# Red Lentil Curry with Cauliflower and Tomatoes



## Steve Kroll (Sep 15, 2011)

*Red Lentil Curry with Cauliflower and Tomatoes*

*Ingredients:*


1 small onion, chopped
1 tbsp peanut oil
2 tbsp minced garlic
2 tbsp minced ginger
1 or 2 habanero chilis, ribs and seeds removed, finely chopped (optional. I like heat )
1 tbsp Bengali 5-spice (panch phoran)*
1 teaspoon turmeric
1 cup red lentils
1 small head cauliflower, cut into bite sized pieces
3 to 4 cups water
1 14-oz can fire roasted tomatoes with juice
Juice from 1 lime
Salt to taste
Cooked basmati rice
*Preparation:*
1. Saute onion in peanut oil over medium heat until translucent. Add  garlic, ginger, habanero, 5-spice, and turmeric. Saute for 30 seconds,  being careful to not let the spices burn.

2. Add lentils, cauliflower, and 3 cups water. Bring to a boil, reduce  heat and simmer until lentils and cauliflower are tender. If mixture  becomes too thick or dry, you can add some water to thin it out a bit.

3. Stir in tomatoes and lime juice and cook for a few minutes more. Add salt to taste. Serve over basmati rice.

*If you don't have Bengali 5-spice, you can make it by combining equal  parts sesame seeds, fennel seeds, cumin seeds, fenugreek seeds, and  black mustard seeds. All seeds should be left whole.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Steve! Your recipe sounds delicious!

It will get tried in my house!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Steve,
 Thanks for the recipe it sounds awesome.

Josie


----------



## jess11 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've got a bag of red lentils in my cupboard just waiting to be put to use! Thx for this.


----------



## Charu Mehta (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't wait to try it!! I am sure it would taste delicious. I am from South Asia....and prepare South Asian meals almost everyday. I have never tried cooking red lentils with any kind of vegetables. I do, however, prepare yellow lentils with veggies in it.


----------

